# FreeBSD mirrors in Kazakhstan?



## nikitastepanov (Sep 27, 2019)

FreeBSD mirrors in Kazakhstan?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2019)

Mirrors for what?

C.4. Official Mirrors
Note that those mirrors are for installation files only. The package repositories are hosted on different servers.


----------



## PMc (Sep 28, 2019)

As my former case officer used to say: complete sentences, please.


----------



## nikitastepanov (Jan 24, 2020)

I found 2 mirrors of FreeBSD in Kazakhstan
mirror.ps.kz
mirror.neolabs.kz


----------

